# Blu-ray Player with media player & web browser?



## Guest

I came across a very interesting Blu-ray player. It has the ability to play files from a hard drive and even has a web browser built in! It's made by a company called HDI in Israel. I saw there are a couple US dealers listed. Does anyone own one of these? They look nice but, I never heard of this company before. 

If you do a Google search for "hdi dune player" you'll find a lot of sites and a review.

Mark


----------



## Wayde

I've never seen it but would be skeptical with all those features built into one box.
http://www.cdfreaks.com/reviews/HDIs-DUNE-BD-Prime-Blu-ray-review/conclusion.html

It was reviewed at CDFreaks. I sounds cool as soon as they get the bugs worked out.


----------

